# Mixing Ranitomeya



## cykada (Apr 1, 2012)

Quick question, please no hate.
I have a pretty big Viv. 150 cm long, 80 cm high , 40 cm wide
all in theory, this is just a question. ( i understand the concept NOT to mix ) so just educated answers please.

Q: if i took 5 R. variabilis and 2 R. imitator varadero, would that much space be big enough for them to co exist in the same viv?
lots of climbing space, many broms, etc. 
would they hybridize?

ive tried to find threads on mixing imitators but couldnt find anything that would answer my qustion.


----------



## Fantastica (May 5, 2013)

Imitators don't do well in groups, so there would be aggression. They would most likely attempt to hybridize if they didn't kill eachother first. 

There have been some instances where large vivariums have been split with glass (bottom to ceiling, siliconed at all junctions) to completely separate the two species. I think this is the only option worth considering, especially if you're just beginning. 

This is assuming that the tank is empty. If the vivarium is already set up with one species inhabiting it, I urge you not to add another species. It's pretty much a waste of time filled with heartbreak.


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

cykada said:


> Quick question, please no hate.
> 
> . ( i understand the concept NOT to mix ) so just educated answers please.


Seems like you already know the answer to your question and are trying to defuse the plethora of answers you don't want to hear.

If you have to ask this question, the answer is no.



> Q: if i took 5 R. variabilis and 2 R. imitator varadero, would that much space be big enough for them to co exist in the same viv?
> lots of climbing space, many broms, etc.
> would they hybridize?


No, this is not sufficient space. 
In fact it isn't a very big Viv at all. YOU should not do this.
Yes there is the potential for hybridization.



> ive tried to find threads on mixing imitators but couldnt find anything that would answer my qustion.


Look harder, or is the problem that you didn't get the answer you wanted to hear? You're not going to get it here either.


----------



## cykada (Apr 1, 2012)

"Fantastica" pretty much confirmed what i wanted to know, but thx anyways....zookeeper doug...


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

That's quite a large viv. You could easily get a group of imitators in a viv that large. Just get a nice group of one or the other


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Size tank is: 150x80(h)x40 cm, that is approx 4.92x2.62x1.31 in feet, so it is quite large. But it is always a bad idea to mix species that can hybridize.
Any pics of the viv?


----------



## cykada (Apr 1, 2012)




----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Thats about 103 gallons.....I would think plenty enough space for a group of ranitomeya if constructed wisely and the right ranitomeya is choosen....Most say dont do groups of imitators....In my expireance that is a wise choice. I had 5 in a 60g cube and after the first year and the pair had started breeding the extras had to be removed due to aggression. But there are others that have had great success doing it.

I would stay away from mixing different ranitomeya just for the simple fact they can interbreed why have to deal with that headache when it can be avoided from the begining.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

That viv is beautiful. Yes it's a bad idea to mix species that can potentially hybridize. With a tank that nice, you can EASILY have a group of thumbnails and a group of terrestrial frogs that will not interbreed


----------



## Dendrobati (Jul 27, 2012)

Great looking viv! I love how you used the space. Nice job with the misting too. That's something to be proud of! 

You could do a large group of variabilis highlands in there and they would love it! 6 or 8 would be very happy there and will use the full space. It would be my choice of frogs for a tank like that. 

Best of luck!

Brad


----------



## Dendrobati (Jul 27, 2012)

Looking at the picture again, we have a viv around the same size, a little larger. I had a group of 8 variabilis highland in it, 4 males / 4 females. It was a great tank! 

I still have the tank but it hasn't been setup for a long time. I've always wanted to rebuild it for a group of bastimentos of mixed colors. I'll have to work on that! Thanks for the inspiration! =)

Brad


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

So somewhere I misplaced that one, so I calculated the dimensions based on 50cm, (can a mod add a prompt that asks me if I've had my coffee in the morning before allowing me to post?) the Viv is considerably larger than I thought.

That doesn't change my opinion that you should not attempt a mixed species vivarium, especially not two species of ranitomeya.

Jason is right, a mixed species vivarium with endemic species, one terrestrial, one arboreal is doable in this vivarium. I question wether or not it is a responsible choice for the inexperienced. I also question if this really is enough space for a mixed species Viv, even done like this, But I tend to be of the opinion that most people don't provide enough space for their frogs in general. I certainly wouldn't do it myself, but one could, of course one can do just about anything they want with their frogs. But should you?

The idea of a large group of variabilis in that tank is excellent, especially southern variabilis. You could also possibly do a group of imitators, though I think you might still see some aggression despite the size.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Another choice are fantastica or sirensis (lamasi), but they are quite shy. Great frogs both!


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

If that were my viv..... Id do a Huallaga canyon theme with it. Baja Huallaga Trivs for the terrestrial and Baja Huallaga imis for the thumbnail


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

frogparty said:


> If that were my viv..... Id do a Huallaga canyon theme with it. Baja Huallaga Trivs for the terrestrial and Baja Huallaga imis for the thumbnail


Nice choices.


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

frogparty said:


> If that were my viv..... Id do a Huallaga canyon theme with it. Baja Huallaga Trivs for the terrestrial and Baja Huallaga imis for the thumbnail


I happen to know somebody doing just that. I'd personally add azureiventris, too, for a little three way action.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Everyone likes the 3-way action


----------

